# Abby's blog



## Abby (Sep 16, 2012)

First, here are some photo's of my little girl.
















And this is my villa. My mom lets me walk around the room when she's there, but I still haven't come out of my cage.


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 16, 2012)

awww what a pretty girl she is. so sleek and shiny!


----------



## Abby (Sep 19, 2012)

So yesterday my mom took me out of my cage on her lap. It was a little exiting, but soon I realized it was really nice, so I decided to lay down in her arms.
Here is a photo of that.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 19, 2012)

Aww... love that picture!


----------



## Abby (Sep 26, 2012)

Me too, she's just adorable:biggrin2:


----------



## Abby (Sep 26, 2012)

Yesterday was her first try out of the cage.
Exciting but lots of things to discover.
My room is almost bunny proof, so a few more days and then she can roam around the room.
Here are soms pics of yesterday:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks just like our Bambi--she's a very dark brown mini rex.


----------



## Abby (Oct 2, 2012)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> Looks just like our Bambi--she's a very dark brown mini rex.


Cute name!


----------



## Abby (Oct 2, 2012)

Yesterday she got a snackball for the first time. She instantly knew what to do and threw it around the cage. Within a few minutes the ball was empty. Then came the big challenge of finding all the fallen pieces. She was busy all morning!


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 2, 2012)

So pretty.


----------



## Abby (Oct 12, 2012)

Fist time out of her cage


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 12, 2012)

Aww she is just adorable! I have a mini Rex named Archie. He is smoked pearl color I think? Anyway, I'm really loving the breed  he is so funny and such a sweetie.

Great pics of your girl. I like the one with her tongue out


----------



## Abby (Oct 12, 2012)

agnesthelion wrote:


> Aww she is just adorable! I have a mini Rex named Archie. He is smoked pearl color I think? Anyway, I'm really loving the breed  he is so funny and such a sweetie.
> 
> Great pics of your girl. I like the one with her tongue out


Thanks, I just love her! She's also very funny but so sweet. Al the children who come here just love her.


----------



## Abby (Dec 28, 2012)

Well Abbs had gotten a little lonesome since a few weeks and I've decided to get a male for her. It will probably be a dwarf rex just like herselfinkbouce:


----------



## whitelop (Dec 28, 2012)

She is so pretty! Can't wait to hear more stories about her!


----------



## Abby (Dec 28, 2012)

Abby's new friend has been chosen. Its a blue-white Rex Widder male.
It's not yet decided when I'm going to take him home with me.
He still needs a new name, so if anyone knows a nice name for this guy, please let me know!


----------



## Abby (Jan 1, 2013)

Well, Abby's friend is here!
His name is Tiny Tim.
I will soon post some pics of him.
Before he can join Abbs, he needs to be neutered


----------



## JBun (Jan 1, 2013)

That's so great! I hope she likes her new bunny friend


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 1, 2013)

She is a cutie! She looks like Mike's Natasha Rabbitova  

I bet she's got quite a personality too!!

Good luck with your new bun also (which you must post pictures of)!!


----------



## Abby (Jan 1, 2013)

holtzchick said:


> She is a cutie! She looks like Mike's Natasha Rabbitova
> 
> I bet she's got quite a personality too!!
> 
> Good luck with your new bun also (which you must post pictures of)!!


You bet! She knows very well what she wants en when she wants it 
And that's just what I like about her 

This is her new friend, Tiny Tim(Nickname Timmy)


----------



## Abby (Jan 1, 2013)

JBun said:


> That's so great! I hope she likes her new bunny friend


I hope so too, time will tell


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 1, 2013)

Gotta love the eyes! and his fur, it looks soft and almost velvety!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 2, 2013)

What big blue eyes you´ve got Tiny little Tim, he´s looks adorable.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jan 2, 2013)

What an adorable bunny. With such huge eyes. 

I hope Abby will like her new friend.


----------

